
Qualcomm’s new QTM052 mmWave antenna module wins the 5G race - qubitcoder
https://semiaccurate.com/2018/07/23/qualcomms-new-qtm052-mmwave-antenna-module-wins-the-5g-race/
======
madengr
Article is BS. There’s a 1X4 array in that Qualcomm chip, but what the article
doesn’t tell you is you’ll need multiple placed around your phone. I’ll
guarantee that Intel demo is using much larger arrays in the fold out panels,
which are needed to get appreciable gain.

The MIMO diversity is only usefull with strong signals in multipath. To
collect weak signal, you still need physical aperture.

This is more impressive from a circuitry integration standpoint.

[http://www.ti.com/product/AWR1642](http://www.ti.com/product/AWR1642)

~~~
heisenbit
The article discusses at length the requirements for multiple antenna modules,
the physics constraints driving this and the ability of the X50 to handle
those.

------
mehrdadn
> Qualcomm says they will have 5G phones on the market in early 2019.

Wow. Is the first 4G LTE phone coming in 2011 to the first 5G phone coming in
2019 what they envisioned as "long-term" evolution? I would've thought long-
term would've meant like 15+ years.

~~~
SkyPuncher
It's all related to marketing. Someone got smart and learned that consumers
don't like iterations of major wireless stuff.

My understanding is "5G" is really what "4G LTE" was originally planned as.

~~~
mehrdadn
Dang, well I guess they got me with LTE, it does sound awesome. Not sure if
I'll fall for it again though... 3G was actually slow, but with 4G I feel like
network speeds are too fast for the servers to handle these days.

~~~
Jedi72
My conspiracy theory brain says this is mostly to do with network planning -
Telcos make a lot more money from wireless.

------
thecybernerd
I just hope the first generation 5G devices are more power efficient than the
first gen LTE devices. That four hour battery life on my HTC Thunderbolt was
unbearable.

------
gonesilent
Intel's 10nm is working, for just not for full blown cpu's yet.

------
vxNsr
This is a fascinating blog, a whole bunch of insider cpu stuff, with the guys
personal vendetta on top of it all.

I wish I had the inclination to read it all.

~~~
freyir
Why does he have an axe to grind with Intel?

------
senatorobama
How is it 'winning' if there was no competition? There is Qualcomm, and a
bunch of startups.

~~~
Moral_
Intel isn't a start up my dude.

